
Would you rather have $1M or $5000/mo in retirement? - bkohlmann
https://www.wsj.com/articles/would-you-rather-have-1-million-or-5-000-monthly-in-retirement-1490582208?mod=e2fb
======
detaro
previously (2 days ago, 111 comments):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13997634](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13997634)

------
oceanplexian
The writer obviously believes there's only two types of people. Those who see
a lump sum as More money, and those who see a monthly check and view
everything as a payment.

How about taking that million, leveraging it to produce a business, and
instead of "retirement" (wtf does that even mean?) draw a salary while doing
something you love while also having a good bit of cash in the bank.

Successful people that I know seem to do the latter, not sit around dreaming
of the day they can waste away until they die.

